# Little early for this



## mingo (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 204589


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2011)

What is that white stuff?


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 27, 2011)

Snowed in TX today as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 27, 2011)

It seems to be starting a little earlier this winter. Already had flurries at home.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 27, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Snowed in TX today as well.



Snow's not fire! I bet a lot of folks are relieved.


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 28, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Snowed in TX today as well.


 
Damn, for real?

It's barely even froze acouple times here


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Damn, for real?
> 
> It's barely even froze acouple times here



Amarillo got 4 or 5 inches.

You'll get snow soon enough. Ask Nate


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 28, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Amarillo got 4 or 5 inches.
> 
> You'll get snow soon enough. Ask Nate


 
LOLZ, ol Nate diggity is up in the snow belt, I'd rather be up there than rake all these damn leaves in town though, last year I made my whole yard into one gigantic curbside pile that actually broke the city's leaf collecter (it had several layers of leaves that had been rained on and turned to ice )


----------



## mingo (Oct 29, 2011)

They're calling for 10 to15 inches starting this afternoon hope they're wrong.


----------



## JohnH (Oct 29, 2011)

me too


----------



## s219 (Oct 29, 2011)

This storm is dumping massive amounts of rain down here in tidewater VA, so I think it's bringing a lot of moisture up the coast and spine of the Appalachians. You guys might be in for a whopper further north and west depending on what the cold air is doing.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Oct 29, 2011)

mingo said:


> They're calling for 10 to15 inches starting this afternoon hope they're wrong.


 
That's what I heard. Possibility of a historic storm for this early in fall.


----------



## mingo (Oct 29, 2011)

Wood boxes are full and the snowblower is ready to go bring her on.


----------



## mingo (Oct 29, 2011)

*Here it comes*

View attachment 204866


----------



## mingo (Oct 29, 2011)

View attachment 204867


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice, comin' down at a good clip.


----------



## mingo (Oct 29, 2011)

Sure is got 6 inches so far.View attachment 204885
View attachment 204886


----------



## mingo (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope it stops soonView attachment 204894
View attachment 204895


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 29, 2011)

Good lawdy, that's one helluva day of snow


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a lot for a few hours there. Maybe it will let up for you guys.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow


----------



## mingo (Oct 29, 2011)

Makes me sick looking at it.View attachment 204907
View attachment 204908


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 29, 2011)

mingo said:


> Makes me sick looking at it.View attachment 204907
> View attachment 204908


 
Ho-Lee-####, 18 inches in a day? have snowmobile riding gangs led by Lord Humongus started looting and taking over the city yet?


----------



## Samlock (Oct 30, 2011)

I was already wondering where all the snow is, since it's the end of October and we don't have an inch yet, which is quite exceptional up here... Yes, it's in Massachusetts. You can have it!

I bet you're busy dropping the snow downs. The stuff doesn't look too heavy now, but it will suck the water when it gets warmer...


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2011)

Holy Crap!
Guess I shouldn't mention California weather.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Holy Crap!
> Guess I shouldn't mention California weather.


 
Nope. 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 39.14°N and Longitude 121.05°W (Elev. 2194 ft)


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2011)

Weather Forecast - Crescent City, CA - Local & Long Range | Wunderground


----------



## mingo (Oct 30, 2011)

Ended up with around 19" heavy wet snow get to bond with my snowblower today.View attachment 204964
,View attachment 204965
,View attachment 204966
,View attachment 204967


----------



## Hard Maple (Oct 31, 2011)

Have different depths here in Southern Vermont. Got six inches here in Manchester but up on the Logging job which is not really that far away have 10 to 12 inches.Need to get the bunch Dozer corked up tho.


----------



## mingo (Nov 1, 2011)

The towns of Savoy and Peru got over 30 inches. It's suppose to get over 50 by Wednesday maybe most of it will be gone by the end of the week.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 1, 2011)

Not an ounce of it here in southern ontario canada. You guys can keep it!


----------



## tbow388 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Snow Snow stay away*

You can just keep that stuff in your neck of the woods. I have too many old broken bones for snow.


----------



## mingo (Nov 5, 2011)

What a difference a week makes got 18+ inches of snow last Saturday and 95% of it's gone in a week.View attachment 205837


----------

